# Suse + Fragen



## Briefkasten (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe jezt Suse installiert und ein paar Fragen.
 1.) Wo kann ich nachschauen welche Version ich habe? Suse version als auch die Kernel Version.
2.)Ich bin als Benutzer angemeldet. Will jetzt ein Programm installieren oder sonst was machen wozu ich root Rechte benötige. Wie kann ich mit  der Console mich als Root anmelden.?
3.) Ich hab Firefox heruntergeladen. Diesen habe ich ins Verzeichniss opt installiert. Jetzt kann nur der Root den Firefox öffnen. Ich habe also eine Gruppe angelegt mit dem Namen "Jeder". Da drinnen sind der Root und mein Benutzer.
Wenn ich mit dem Benutzer versuche Firefox zu starten passiert nichts. Nur im Root klappt es Firefox zu starten. Also habe ich mir gedacht das kann an den Berechtigungen liegen.

Hab eine Gruppe erstellt in dem der root und der Benutzer sind.

Den Ordnernamen Firefox + Dateien habe ich bei Berechtigungen folgendes geändert.
Benutzer:root
Gruppe:Jeder

Ersteller Darstellen/Schreiben/Ausführen
Gruppe Darstellen/Schreiben/Ausführen
Andere Darstellen
Hab auch einen Haken bei Unterordner übernehmen

Klappt immer noch nicht.
Wiso kann ich mit meinem normalen Benutzer den Firefox nicht starten?
4.)Ich wollte gerade xchat installieren. In der Readme steht ich soll make install eingeben. Leider bekomme ich immer die Medlung Befehl nicht gefunden.

Wo kann ich die make erweiterung Downloaden?


mfg ajzr


----------



## Dirk Abe (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo,



> ich habe jezt Suse installiert und ein paar Fragen.
> 1.) Wo kann ich nachschauen welche Version ich habe? Suse version als auch die Kernel Version.



uname -a  # zeigt dir die Kernelversion und mehr an
cd /boot   # Hier liegt der Kernel
cat /etc/Suse-release    # Suserelease



> 2.)Ich bin als Benutzer angemeldet. Will jetzt ein Programm installieren oder sonst was machen wozu ich root Rechte benötige. Wie kann ich mit  der Console mich als Root anmelden.?



Root werden:
su -l

Nur einen Befehl als Root ausführen
su -c "Befehl"

Programm-GUI als Root starten:
kdesu -u root -c "Befehl"



> 3.) Ich hab Firefox heruntergeladen. Diesen habe ich ins Verzeichniss opt installiert. Jetzt kann nur der Root den Firefox öffnen. Ich habe also eine Gruppe angelegt mit dem Namen "Jeder". Da drinnen sind der Root und mein Benutzer.
> Wenn ich mit dem Benutzer versuche Firefox zu starten passiert nichts. Nur im Root klappt es Firefox zu starten. Also habe ich mir gedacht das kann an den Berechtigungen liegen.
> 
> Hab eine Gruppe erstellt in dem der root und der Benutzer sind.
> ...



Im Allgemeinen musst Du nach einer ordentlichen Installation keine Rechte mehr anpassen (von Ausnahmen abgesehen).
Ich befürchte mittlerweile hast Du einiges kaputt gemacht.  
Wie hast Du Firefox installiert: Als rpm oder tar.gz?
Auf der Suse-dvd ist auch ein Firefox dabei, installiere den Mal. Vorher versuch den alten zu entfernen.
Wenn das nicht klappt starte Firefox mal von der Konsole und poste dann mal die Fehlermeldungen.




> 4.)Ich wollte gerade xchat installieren. In der Readme steht ich soll make install eingeben. Leider bekomme ich immer die Medlung Befehl nicht gefunden.
> 
> Wo kann ich die make erweiterung Downloaden?



xchat ist ebenfalls auf der Suse-dvd mit dabei.
Mal ne dumme Frage: Hast Du in Yast schon mal das Modul "Software installiern und löschen"  zum installieren neuer Pakete verwendet?
Ich nehme mal an, das Du Einsteiger bist. Korrigier mich falls ich falsch liege.
Daher hier mal ein paar Links:

Linuxeinstieg:
selflinux 
Linuxfibel 

Suse-Handbuch (Suse-Hilfe im Programmmenü)

Bücher:
http://www.oreilly.de/catalog/runux4ger/ 
http://www.oreilly.de/catalog/linuxnut3ger/ 



> mfg ajzr



Viel Glück 

Dirk


----------



## Briefkasten (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten.

Ich habe nun herausgefunden das ich SUSE 9.1 habe. Diese Version habe ich von meinem Bruder bekomme. (nur eine CD)
Das muss so eine art abgespeckte Version sein. Im Software/Programme Hinzufügen-Entfernen gibt es unter IRC diesen Punkt nicht.

Ich habe XChat runtergeladen. Entpackt. Readme gelesen.
./config klappt.
make install ->Da kommt die Fehlermeldung. Der Befehl make wurde nicht gefunden. 

Anscheinend ist dast nicht installiert.

mit yast -i make gehts auch nicht. Wisst ihr wo ich das Programmteil für make bekomme?

mfg ajzr


----------



## Dirk Abe (29. Mai 2005)

brain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Antworten.
> 
> ...



yast -> Software -> Softw. inst. und löschen.
yast -> Software -> Installationsquelle wechseln : Hier trägst Du als neue Quelle ein:
ftp
Server: ftp.gwdg.de/
Pfad:  /pub/linux/suse/ftp.suse.com/suse/i386/9.1/
Sollte es nicht klappen, probier das ganze mal auf der Konsole.

Nun hast Du in Yast die gesamte Software verfügbar und kannst nach herzenslust installieren. Solltest natürlich min. DSL mit ausreichend Traffic haben  ;-) 



> Ich habe XChat runtergeladen. Entpackt. Readme gelesen.
> ./config klappt.
> make install ->Da kommt die Fehlermeldung. Der Befehl make wurde nicht gefunden.
> 
> ...



s.o. 


Dirk


----------



## Briefkasten (29. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort. Klappt alles Prima.

Ich wüsste gerne noch.
Wie kann ich einstellen, dass ich Ordner und Dateien nur mit einem Doppelklick öffnen kann.
Die Symbole und Namen im Startmenü sind mir viel zu groß. Wo kann ich die größe ändern.

mfg ajzr


----------



## Dirk Abe (29. Mai 2005)

brain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die Schnelle Antwort. Klappt alles Prima.
> 
> Ich wüsste gerne noch.
> Wie kann ich einstellen, dass ich Ordner und Dateien nur mit einem Doppelklick öffnen kann.
> ...



Welchen Desktop verwendest Du?
Falls KDE: im Programmmenü -> Kontrollzentrum # dort kannst Du deine Einstellungen
für KDE vornehmen.
Konqueror: Einstellungen -> Konqueror einrichten
KMenü-Symbolgröße: ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc -->  MenuEntryHeight=ZAHL (z.B. 20)


Grüsse

Dirk


----------

